# Help me solve a dilemma



## thehes (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi there guys & girls firstly a nice informative place for cycling I'm finding 

Looking to the bianchi bunch for some advise :

I have currently been riding pinicle sentinel 1.0 for last 4/5 yrs
Pinnacle Sentinal 1.0 | BikeRadar

And it's been all over even sampled Majorca for a few days early this year. I have manged to get my average up to 19mph not bad for 38 well might be but feels ok - I have managed to convince familly that I'm due a new bike - I have recently been to a bianchi test day and had heart set on a infinito di2 or sempre - however they only had a 50cm oltre xr( the size they advised for 5ft 6" inseam of 29" first advice anyone comment.

I have managed to negotiate what i belive a good price round 4.5k for di2 in celeste.

My dilemma is whilst I have cash to buy am I being wreck less - I'm getting confused in the topics / reviews of sportif and racing. Took the 50 oltre out felt like a toy (in a very positive way) got upto 18/19 mph up some very steep hills ( very light compared to my bike) but I would be having this bike as my go to on very good days considering cost - keep the old faithful for winter ( which is bad in uk ) 

Frightened that I'm getting a boy racer and should be thinking comfort ie the infinito , however after an hr on oltre xr felt ok fresh. 
I'm not in a bike club nor do I race - I'm an ultra runner and cycling is my other cross training passion. There is a few of us (5-6) who always go out on 50-100 twice a week on roads that are not the best ok but the odd plot whole you sometimes hit.

Dont think I'll race but will be a frequent vistor to Majorca And who knows might one day race but not on my radar right now.

So sorry for waffling - what advice can people offer on both the size the advise size 50cm and also is it to much of a bike the oltre xr tha is - for someone as such should I think sempre or Infinito. Hate being the newbie lol ask anything on running I'm fine 


Thanks for reading


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I always wanted the Oltre but decided I would settle on the Sempre Pro, until I saw the Infinito CV. I think That's what I'll get. With Campy of course.


----------



## GJF (Apr 17, 2013)

Woah! Big step up from your current steed! 

If you're worried about spending £££ the Impulso is a much cheaper ride, and is a step up from your current bike. It's also very good at maintaining power on rough roads (been used by pros in Tour of Flanders). 

If however you have enough cash, go for the bike you love. As you may buy something cheaper and regret not getting the one you actually wanted. Would essentially be a waste of cash. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## GJF (Apr 17, 2013)

Woah! Big step up from your current steed! 

If you're worried about spending £££ the Impulso is a much cheaper ride, and is a step up from your current bike. It's also very good at maintaining power on rough roads (been used by pros in Tour of Flanders). Or Infinito/Sempre if want carbon. 

If however you have enough cash, go for the bike you love. As you may buy something cheaper and regret not getting the one you actually wanted. Would essentially be a waste of cash. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## thehes (Apr 17, 2013)

GJF said:


> Woah! Big step up from your current steed!
> 
> If you're worried about spending £££ the Impulso is a much cheaper ride, and is a step up from your current bike. It's also very good at maintaining power on rough roads (been used by pros in Tour of Flanders). Or Infinito/Sempre if want carbon.
> 
> ...


Makes complete sense - have the cash love the bike just wonder am I being wreck less , but if I look back over some things I've bought in past they were a lot more worse like the Honda crx lol also do I know enough to be on such a bike if that makes sense - feel like the price is fair evn though I know retail is heavily marked up generally it's a 5.5k bike

Thanks for advice really appreciate 


The hes


----------



## thehes (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes noticed the new version on the horizon but won't tht be highly priced maybe ? Thanks for reply mackgoo and hear you on the Italian campy


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Bianchi should release prices on the Infinito CV in June.

It's my next frame. Am in my fourth season on the original Infinito now, and love it for everything I do, from bombing down the local gravel roads to 5 hour double paceline large TTTs. So next up the new generation.


----------



## GJF (Apr 17, 2013)

Ha-we've all bought silly things. Mazda Rx8 that did 20mpg on a good day is about my best. 

The true cost of the bike is the difference between this bike and the one you'd settle for instead. So think of it as costing £1k. Pence per mile in the long run ;-)


----------



## thehes (Apr 17, 2013)

GJF said:


> Ha-we've all bought silly things. Mazda Rx8 that did 20mpg on a good day is about my best.
> 
> The true cost of the bike is the difference between this bike and the one you'd settle for instead. So think of it as costing £1k. Pence per mile in the long run ;-)


Liking the analogy on pence per mile and differnce only  I'm alsmot at the oltre


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

If you can afford it get it. I can't sneak it past the wife though. I would re think the Campy.


----------



## thehes (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey mackgoo , no I'm thinking di2 not campy - I would want to go electronic and eps way off getting it past the wife - my wife has said she dont know anything about them sounds ridiculous price but If you know it's good and it's what you want etc get it - hate spending money of this magnitude comes in a little - but feel if I don't get it will be still on the pinicle  need to bite the bullet - does the price of 4.5k seem ok ? Also anyone got advice on fit - they sized me at that its an order based frame - 5ft 6 29 inseam


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Someone else on this forum once said.

If I want it?
If I can afford it?
If my wife will let me have it?

*IT'S MINE !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thehes (Apr 17, 2013)

giosblue said:


> Someone else on this forum once said.
> 
> If I want it?
> If I can afford it?
> ...


Giosblue I'm feeling the analogy it's the moto I'm the house in chanting at the mo


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

This works fairly well for determining fit; Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist


----------

